# medical advice needed



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 21, 2009)

I am scheduled to have surgery to (hopefully) restore my hearing in my left ear one week from tomorrow. I have something called otosclerosis that causes the small bones in my ears to not vibrate correctly, so they don't transmit sound (same thing Grissom had on CSI). Anyway, my pre-op instructions say no CABs (or any meds except for Tylenol) for 2 weeks before surgery. I've been good so far, but I just got through a five day visit from the in-laws, and could REALLY use a drink.

Does anyone know the medical reason for the 2-weeks? It seems excessive.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know, but is it really worth risking your long-term hearing for a beer? I was on some medication for 3 months that said no booze because the drug affected the liver. I lived through that, and actually lost a lot of weight in the process.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 21, 2009)

No, I don't know. But I found this on some website about another ear surgery:



> Even when not taking pain medications, no alcohol for 3 weeks as it causes fluid retention.


I'd probably talk to the doctor - sounds like the kind of "important" that you don't want to screw up.


----------



## rudy (Apr 22, 2009)

Hope all goes well in your surgery. You're in our prayers.

As for the beer... don't do it. I don't know, maybe the alcohol stays in your system and interferes with recovery.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 22, 2009)

rudy said:


> maybe the alcohol stays in your system and interferes with recovery.


maybe it interferes with your blood thinning and the docs don't want to have someone bleed out on the table.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 22, 2009)

what about a light beer? Those are practically water anyway right?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2009)

TX, you might want to try some NA beer if you have to have the taste. That's what I'm doing. Believe it or not, Old Milwaukee NA is far better than O'Doul's.

If the doc says no CABs, I'd ditch the CABs. Not worth botching the operation for.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

I suppose you could sniff glue instead?


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2009)

A while back, there were studies showing that binge drinking in the weeks prior to surgery greatly impaired the immune system, recovery process, and could also have adverse effects on the anesthesia. Originally it was encouraged that people keep the drinking of alcohol to a "minimum," but everybody has different interpretations of what minimal drinking is, so the safest route was to say don't do it altogether.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 22, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I am scheduled to have surgery to (hopefully) restore my hearing in my left ear one week from tomorrow. I have something called otosclerosis that causes the small bones in my ears to not vibrate correctly, so they don't transmit sound (same thing Grissom had on CSI). Anyway, my pre-op instructions say no CABs (or any meds except for Tylenol) for 2 weeks before surgery. I've been good so far, but I just got through a five day visit from the in-laws, and could REALLY use a drink.
> Does anyone know the medical reason for the 2-weeks? It seems excessive.



For those of us who are married, hearing loss can be a blessing.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 22, 2009)

TX I'd vote you stay dry until after the surgery. It sucks but it ain't worth the risks.



ALBin517 said:


> For those of us who are married, hearing loss can be a blessing.


ALBin You aren't by chance a poster child for wedded bliss are you?


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd say stay dry. It's not worth the anxiety you'll be feeling when prepping for surgery... worrying if it will cause a complication while you are on the table.


----------



## cjdecuir (Apr 22, 2009)

I tell you what I do not know what I CAB is so I would be drinking.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

'carbonated adult beverage' - Worley's favorite.

We need an eb.com glossary.


----------



## cjdecuir (Apr 22, 2009)

That is easy then.

Scotch and water.

Vodka And Cranberry

.

.

.

.

The list could go on and on without it being carbonated.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2009)

chilled/cold adult beverage is another meaning


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

> That is easy then.
> Scotch and water.


The scotch goes with the ramen. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2009)

As well as a Cold-Ass Beer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> chilled/cold adult beverage is another meaning


Cold Adult Beverage is the way I roll.



VTEnviro said:


> The scotch goes with the ramen. You're doing it wrong.


Cookie Monster hates Scotch-ramen:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

Still looks like he's eating a cello to me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2009)

C is for cello


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> C is for cello


That's good enough for him.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Still looks like he's eating a cello to me.


Does "The Aftermath" look a little clearer?







I think the puddling effect makes it a little clearer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

Fly got more than he bargained for!


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 22, 2009)

Allow me to be the voice of reason and moderation... how could one lousy drink cause any statistically significant effect? Go for it!


----------



## cement (Apr 22, 2009)

put down that CAB!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

Would you model flow from The Aftermath the same way you would stormwater?


----------



## maryannette (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, TX, I'm sure the "need" for CAB has subsided. Glad to hear about your upcoming surgery. I wouldn't chance any adverse reactions by drinking a beer. Of course, I don't like beer all that well. If I "needed" something, it would be wine, or a shot of tequila.............

But, really, I would recommend against drinking until after the surgery ... since you asked engineers.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 22, 2009)

Since we're posting Cookie Monster drawings, I thought I would resurrect this one, which has absolutely nothing to do with this thread:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 23, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> For those of us who are married, hearing loss can be a blessing.


Not really. I'm at the point where I can't hear what most people consider to be "normal conversation"... which means I can't hear my kids if they're in the next room. I have a baby monitor that vibrates so I can "hear" the baby if he wakes up at night. I'll admit, sometimes it's nice to be able to "tune out" when hubby is ranting about something... but it's frustrating for all of us when he has to repeat himself 3 or 4 times.



snickerd3 said:


> chilled/cold adult beverage is another meaning


My CABs are generally not beer... I'm more of a rum and diet coke girl...



IlPadrino said:


> Allow me to be the voice of reason and moderation... how could one lousy drink cause any statistically significant effect? Go for it!


THIS is the response I expected to get... 

Anyway, I did not have one, and won't until the surgery is over. I honestly don't think one drink would make a difference... but y'all are right... if I had one, I would stress about what effect it might have.

Thanks everyone for the well-wishes. The closer I get, the more I keep thinking how cool it's going to be to be able to hear again. I lost the hearing gradually, but I'll be getting it back in one day. My husband says that I'll probably go nuts the first couple of weeks because I'll be hearing all kinds of things that I haven't been able to hear for years. It'll be nice to be able to hold my phone with my left hand... haven't been able to hear well enough w/ my left ear to be able to do that in almost 6 years... makes writing anything down while talking on the phone really difficult.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Would you model flow from The Aftermath the same way you would stormwater?


I would think The Aftermath would be more viscous and include a fairly high percentage of solids. As a mechanical, I'd have to bow to my civil counterparts to give the yea or nay.



Dleg said:


> Since we're posting Cookie Monster drawings, I thought I would resurrect this one, which has absolutely nothing to do with this thread:


Well, OK, I'll continue the thread derailing with "Cokie Monster".


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2009)

> I would think The Aftermath would be more viscous and include a fairly high percentage of solids. As a mechanical, I'd have to bow to my civil counterparts to give the yea or nay.


Fortunately, my fluid mech book has a set of stndard viscosity tables fo water and other common fluids. Not sure if there's table for 'steaming vomit' though.

I love the cookie monster series! Pig in the MRI is classic too.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Fortunately, my fluid mech book has a set of stndard viscosity tables fo water and other common fluids. Not sure if there's table for 'steaming vomit' though.
> I love the cookie monster series! Pig in the MRI is classic too.



"Pig in the MRI" is probably the most genius work of bitmap artistry ever created.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 23, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> ALBin You aren't by chance a poster child for wedded bliss are you?



http://snltranscripts.jt.org/98/98hjoys.phtml


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, tomorrow's the big day. I am nervous, but hopeful. I went in for my pre-op today. My surgery is scheduled for 11am tomorrow... so, they gave me the typical "no food or drink after midnight" speech. My question was, if the surgery was at 7am, they would say the same thing... so why do I have to go 11hrs w/ no food?

The nurse said, "If we said you could eat up to 8 hours before surgery, would you actually get up at 3am to eat something?". My response "YES!" She looked at me, laughed... and said "How do you stay so skinny?" (she probably weighed over 200) and then, "No food or drinks after midnight!"

Damn. I tried to explain to her that I am hypoglycemic and may pass out before I even make it to the hospital... she said "Everybody uses that excuse." I almost hope she's on duty tomorrow so she can see first-hand what going 11hrs w/ no food can do to someone like me.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck with the surgery!

I've come to the conclusion that most people at hospitals anymore are total dicks. When I had my cancer surgery, the night shift nursing staff was the most ignorant, disrespectful bunch of people I ever met. Screaming and joking in the halls while I was trying to sleep, one even made me disconnect my own IV and ankle compression cuffs when I had to pee, then reprimanded me for not peeing in the plastic container!

Next time I got up to pee (pretty frequently, I was in recovery for 14 hours since Yale didn't have any rooms open, even then I ended up in a trauma ward next to a large gangbanger with multiple gunshot wounds who was the biggest baby on the face of the planet), I peed in the jug. I then proceeded to fling the pee-pee filled jug out into the hallway so it dumped all over the floor. Serves them right. The asshole even took it upon himself (a nurse, not a doctor) to stop my MORPHINE DRIP and give me Tylenol with codeine in PILL FORM instead! This is after they had my throat cut open for 6 hours!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2009)

> Well, tomorrow's the big day. I am nervous, but hopeful. I went in for my pre-op today.


I had the pre-op today as well for my foot, although showtime isn't until Monday for me. Good luck, and let us know you're ok afterwards!


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I had the pre-op today as well for my foot, although showtime isn't until Monday for me. Good luck, and let us know you're ok afterwards!


Good luck to you too!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 28, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Well, tomorrow's the big day. I am nervous, but hopeful. I went in for my pre-op today. My surgery is scheduled for 11am tomorrow... so, they gave me the typical "no food or drink after midnight" speech. My question was, if the surgery was at 7am, they would say the same thing... so why do I have to go 11hrs w/ no food?
> The nurse said, "If we said you could eat up to 8 hours before surgery, would you actually get up at 3am to eat something?". My response "YES!" She looked at me, laughed... and said "How do you stay so skinny?" (she probably weighed over 200) and then, "No food or drinks after midnight!"
> 
> Damn. I tried to explain to her that I am hypoglycemic and may pass out before I even make it to the hospital... she said "Everybody uses that excuse." I almost hope she's on duty tomorrow so she can see first-hand what going 11hrs w/ no food can do to someone like me.


Good luck, TX! Sounds like you may have to resort to the tactics you used during your pregnancy to prevent the sleep-eating problems you had. After the surgery, go out and have some ice cream.



Supe said:


> Good luck with the surgery!
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that most people at hospitals anymore are total dicks. When I had my cancer surgery, the night shift nursing staff was the most ignorant, disrespectful bunch of people I ever met. Screaming and joking in the halls while I was trying to sleep, one even made me disconnect my own IV and ankle compression cuffs when I had to pee, then reprimanded me for not peeing in the plastic container!
> 
> Next time I got up to pee (pretty frequently, I was in recovery for 14 hours since Yale didn't have any rooms open, even then I ended up in a trauma ward next to a large gangbanger with multiple gunshot wounds who was the biggest baby on the face of the planet), I peed in the jug. I then proceeded to fling the pee-pee filled jug out into the hallway so it dumped all over the floor. Serves them right. The asshole even took it upon himself (a nurse, not a doctor) to stop my MORPHINE DRIP and give me Tylenol with codeine in PILL FORM instead! This is after they had my throat cut open for 6 hours!


Sounds like the nurse may have been related to the Ex-Mrs. JR!



VTEnviro said:


> I had the pre-op today as well for my foot, although showtime isn't until Monday for me. Good luck, and let us know you're ok afterwards!


Good luck, man! I thought the foot was good to go? What happened that you need surgery now?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck Tx!! 



DVINNY said:


> maybe it interferes with your blood thinning and the docs don't want to have someone bleed out on the table.


I had this thought as well as potential for dehydration. Most of the IV drugs will have a tendency to dehydrate (stop bowel functions) ... so the added dehydration 'stress' could be a reason to ask you to back it off.



VTEnviro said:


> I had the pre-op today as well for my foot, although showtime isn't until Monday for me.


See .. if you didn't have to go around trying to shove it up everone's a$$ .. perhaps this surgery wouldn't be necessary! 



FLBuff PE said:


> Sounds like the nurse may have been related to the Ex-Mrs. JR!


ZING !!!! :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2009)

Good luck, TX and VT!


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> Next time I got up to pee (pretty frequently, I was in recovery for 14 hours since Yale didn't have any rooms open, even then I ended up in a trauma ward next to a large gangbanger with multiple gunshot wounds who was the biggest baby on the face of the planet), I peed in the jug. I then proceeded to fling the pee-pee filled jug out into the hallway so it dumped all over the floor. Serves them right. The asshole even took it upon himself (a nurse, not a doctor) to stop my MORPHINE DRIP and give me Tylenol with codeine in PILL FORM instead! This is after they had my throat cut open for 6 hours!


As the husband of an OR nurse, I'd say you got what you deserved. Those folks have to deal with a lot of patients, and its not their job to clean up your piss just because you threw a temper tantrum.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Good luck, man! I thought the foot was good to go? What happened that you need surgery now?


The screw they put in there to keep my surgically broken foot in one piece is causing me pain and irritation, so they are taking it out. Minor compared to the bunionectomy, but still a surgical procedure nonetheless that will leave me on light duty for a couple weeks I'm told.

Then again I walked from the parking lot to the top of the upper deck of a Patriots game in the snow on a broken foot a week and a half after the first procedure and felt ok. So I'm thinking this two weeks thing is highly conservative.



jregieng said:


> See .. if you didn't have to go around trying to shove it up everone's a$$ .. perhaps this surgery wouldn't be necessary!


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

While I'd typically agree (and I have a lot of respect for doctors and nurses that actually do their job), when I can see the guy with his feet up on the desk at the receptionist area drinking Starbucks after instructing the patient to remove their own IV and medical equipment AND arbitrarily make a switch to my medications without doctor's approval, I'm not particularly apologetic for what I did.

I'm not sure what became of him, as I reported his actions the following morning. I also commended the nurses on the day staff when one of the directors came in, and brought them and the receptionists in the cancer ward and nuclear medicine flowers when I came back for a check up, as they did a wonderful job and helped me a TON with getting things through the insurance company on short notice.

And unless JR's ex was related to a large South African fella, I kind of doubt it


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 29, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Well, tomorrow's the big day. I am nervous, but hopeful. I went in for my pre-op today. My surgery is scheduled for 11am tomorrow... so, they gave me the typical "no food or drink after midnight" speech. My question was, if the surgery was at 7am, they would say the same thing... so why do I have to go 11hrs w/ no food?
> The nurse said, "If we said you could eat up to 8 hours before surgery, would you actually get up at 3am to eat something?". My response "YES!" She looked at me, laughed... and said "How do you stay so skinny?" (she probably weighed over 200) and then, "No food or drinks after midnight!"
> 
> Damn. I tried to explain to her that I am hypoglycemic and may pass out before I even make it to the hospital... she said "Everybody uses that excuse." I almost hope she's on duty tomorrow so she can see first-hand what going 11hrs w/ no food can do to someone like me.


It's not food, but I heard/read somewhere that having some Gatorade a few hours before was supposed to be beneficial and help you not feel so crappy when you're coming off anesthesia.

The last time I went in for surgery was to fix a tendon in my hand. First, when they were getting me checked in, they were about ready to cancel my surgery because my blood pressure was through the roof. I knew I was just worked up about getting my IV put in so I told them to check it again once that was done and it was fine. Then they told me to strip and put on the too-small hospital gown. I put on the gown but I left my boxers on so my ass wouldn't be hanging out for the world to see. They tried to argue but I told them that if they needed to do anything down there while they were doing surgery on my hand then I was going to a different hospital.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> It's not food, but I heard/read somewhere that having some Gatorade a few hours before was supposed to be beneficial and help you not feel so crappy when you're coming off anesthesia.
> The last time I went in for surgery was to fix a tendon in my hand. First, when they were getting me checked in, they were about ready to cancel my surgery because my blood pressure was through the roof. I knew I was just worked up about getting my IV put in so I told them to check it again once that was done and it was fine. Then they told me to strip and put on the too-small hospital gown. I put on the gown but I left my boxers on so my ass wouldn't be hanging out for the world to see. They tried to argue but I told them that if they needed to do anything down there while they were doing surgery on my hand then I was going to a different hospital.



The key is to put the gown on backwards to show off the goods for the entire hospital to see.

At least Jeff Foxworthy thought so.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, I'm back. I didn't pass out, but they did a finger stick on me and my blood sugar level was 43. So, they put me on an IV, even though the surgery got delayed for 2 hours. The IV helped the blood sugar, but didn't help w/ the dry mouth and grumbling stomach... so I was bitchy all day.

But, I can hear, and that's all that really matters. Now I have to keep from letting my husband and kids drive me nuts over the next couple of days while I veg!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 30, 2009)

Good to hear it TX!


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2009)

Great news TX, especially to have a positive result as soon as you wake up!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 30, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Good to *hear* it TX!


Pun intended?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2009)

Hooray! Glad it worked out well for you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad everything went well TX!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Well, I'm back. I didn't pass out, but they did a finger stick on me and my blood sugar level was 43. So, they put me on an IV, even though the surgery got delayed for 2 hours. The IV helped the blood sugar, but didn't help w/ the dry mouth and grumbling stomach... so I was bitchy all day.


The dry mouth and grumbling stomach happen pretty much regardless of how much you prep/hdyrate/etc.



TXengrChickPE said:


> But, I can hear, and that's all that really matters. Now I have to keep from letting my husband and kids drive me nuts over the next couple of days while I veg!


Wow .. the improvement was practically immediate? Awesome!!  I am glad everything went well!! 

As one who has moderate hearing loss, I can empathize with the challenges that arise from having wonky hearing. Out of curiousity, How would you rate the improvement in your hearing? Do you notice quality differences when you focus vs. casually listen? Do you have any trouble hearing with background noise?

Again, glad to hear that all went well. 

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, it was.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 30, 2009)

> But, I can hear, and that's all that really matters. Now I have to keep from letting my husband and kids drive me nuts over the next couple of days while I veg!



most excellent!! That's great news TX. If I lived near you I'd bring over a case and we'd have some CABs!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 30, 2009)

Are there people that don't know you;ve had the surgery that you want to spy on? If they knew about your hearing situation before, you may be able to do some serious eavesdropping.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 30, 2009)

jregieng said:


> The dry mouth and grumbling stomach happen pretty much regardless of how much you prep/hdyrate/etc.
> 
> Wow .. the improvement was practically immediate? Awesome!!  I am glad everything went well!!
> 
> ...


Well, right now they have my ear canal packed with a bunch of stuff... so I don't really know how good the hearing will be once that's out. And, the doc said that there will be some swelling for the next couple of days that will affect things. But, I can hear when something rubs against the bandage, and I can hear that my kid just turned the TV on in the other room. I go back a week from tomorrow to get the stuff removed from the ear canal, and I guess they'll do another hearing test then.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice!

Is there anything you particularly missed about not being able to hear as well? Music, birds, etc.? Anything that you are really looking forward to hearing clearly again?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 30, 2009)

It'll be nice to be able to talk on the phone without having the volume set so high that my hubby can hear it across the room.


----------



## rudy (May 4, 2009)

Hello... hello.... hello.... TX can you hear me? LOL

Glad the surgery went well. Just one piece of advice, if I may, remember to pull your hair behind your ear when you want to hear. There's something about hair that blocks hearing. Just like the bionic woman, she always had to pull her hair back. Even her bizillion-dollar ear surgery, was no match for her hair.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (May 4, 2009)

rudy said:


> Hello... hello.... hello.... TX can you hear me? LOL
> Glad the surgery went well. Just one piece of advice, if I may, remember to pull your hair behind your ear when you want to hear. There's something about hair that blocks hearing. Just like the bionic woman, she always had to pull her hair back. Even her bizillion-dollar ear surgery, was no match for her hair.


Funny you mention that... I've been having to pull my hair back because hearing my hair rub against the bandage has been driving me crazy! Actually, lots of everyday noises have been driving me nuts. I'm hoping that it doesn't take too long for my brain to get used to getting input from my left ear again.

And... as happy as I am with the results so far... of course, I managed to get one of the most common side effects of the surgery... something went wonky with my taste nerves and I have a constant salty/metallic taste in my mouth. Everything I eat tastes like a salt-lick. On one hand, I'll probably lose weight as a result... I have very little interest in eating when everything tastes like salt. We had Indian food tonight... it tasted like very spicy salt &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Everything I eat tastes like a salt-lick.


hmmmm...


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 5, 2009)

I see where you're going with that, dude. Well played.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (May 5, 2009)

Damnit! That is NOT what I meant!


----------



## MA_PE (May 5, 2009)

On EB even side effects from ear surgery aren't sacred. -_-


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 5, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Damnit! That is NOT what I meant!


Please keep in mind that I did not say you did. I just call them as I see them.


----------



## maryannette (May 5, 2009)

Is the side effect temporary? I had lost touch about this. I haven't spent nearly enough time on EB lately. It's weird, though. I thought about your surgery this afternoon. I'm glad your hearing has returned.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (May 5, 2009)

From what I've read, most people's taste returns to normal within a few months. Every once in a while, it is permanent. When that happens, the patient usually opts for additional surgery (a year or two later) to sever the nerve. That results in not being able to taste salt on one side of the mouth... but most people think that is preferable to having a constant salty taste.


----------



## maryannette (May 5, 2009)

I hope it goes away.


----------



## Sschell (May 5, 2009)

whoa thats weird! I hope it goes back to normal for you... having a nerve severed seems serious!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 6, 2009)

That just sounds weird to me. i really hope it goes away.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2009)

Couldn't help but think of those...hope that clear up soon TX!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (May 6, 2009)

I hope it goes away too... but I can live with it for a few weeks. I'd like to lose 10lbs before I'm expected to wear a swim-suit, and the fact that everything tastes bad is seriously decreasing my snacking!


----------



## rudy (May 6, 2009)

Hope the side effect is temporary.

Hmmm.... An interesting experiment might be to try extremes, like sugar and vinegar (separately), to see if you notice any difference.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (May 6, 2009)

Really sweet stuff, like a spoonful of honey or sugar, can override it for a few seconds... but it almost seems worse after that.


----------



## Freon (May 7, 2009)

Tx,

Glad to hear that all went well.

Freon


----------



## rudy (May 30, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Really sweet stuff, like a spoonful of honey or sugar, can override it for a few seconds... but it almost seems worse after that.


Interesting.

Is it too soon to ask? Are your taste buds back?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (May 30, 2009)

Well, it went from salty to sour... but has been steadily decreasing. I hardly even notice it any more.

The hearing is lots better! I go back for a hearing test on Tuesday, so I'll find out then if it's back to 100%. What's really kind of cool is that I was listening to a song on the radio that's only been out for a couple of years... and I heard harmonies and counter-melodies in the background that I hadn't even known were part of the song before.


----------



## maryannette (May 30, 2009)

Glad you're getting back to normal. That is awesome.


----------



## Paul S (May 30, 2009)

I second that, that is awesome!


----------



## rudy (May 31, 2009)

That's great !


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats on getting your hearing back.

I almost think it would be worse if the surgery had made everything taste really good, cause if that happened to me I'd weigh 300 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Well, it went from salty to sour... but has been steadily decreasing. I hardly even notice it any more.


That's excellent!! 



TXengrChickPE said:


> The hearing is lots better! I go back for a hearing test on Tuesday, so I'll find out then if it's back to 100%. What's really kind of cool is that I was listening to a song on the radio that's only been out for a couple of years... and I heard harmonies and counter-melodies in the background that I hadn't even known were part of the song before.


I have significant hearing loss due to the number of factors: multiple ear drum surgeries as a child, exposure to loud mechanized tools as an adolescent/young adult, and exposure to loud music as an adolescent/young adult. It's disturbing because there are older songs that I listen to where I *KNOW* there is more to it than what I am hearing. You really don't know what a difference hearing (or the lack therof) has on you until you get to see (hear) both sides.

That's awesome that you can have those experiences now that you have been missing out on! 

JR


----------

